# [FreeBSD 11.4] Vanished packages that still seem to have a port



## fossette (Aug 27, 2020)

Just so I could have the latest version of Firefox, I upgraded my FreeBSD 11.2 to 11.4.


```
uname -a
FreeBSD xyz123 11.4-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p2 #0: Tue Aug  4 19:21:02 UTC 2020
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

The Xwindow apps, Audacity, AviDemux, Firefox, Gimp, Midori & Opera updated just fine.

Some packages that I use dissapeared, yet, they seem to be in my port tree (that I don't use).


```
pkg search virtualbox
phpvirtualbox-5.2.1            AJAX Web Interface for VirtualBox
virtualbox-ose-additions-5.2.44_2 VirtualBox additions for FreeBSD guests
virtualbox-ose-additions-nox11-5.2.44_2 VirtualBox additions for FreeBSD guests
virtualbox-ose-kmod-5.2.44_1   VirtualBox kernel module for FreeBSD
virtualbox-ose-nox11-5.2.44_1  General-purpose full virtualizer for x86 hardware

pkg search vlc
(big-fat-nothing)

pkg search speedcrunch
(big-fat-nothing)

pkg search electrum
(big-fat-nothing)
```

I would guess that the *virtualbox-ose* package is missing. I installed *virtualbox-ose-nox11* but I couldn't find any executable in the /usr tree. No *VLC*, there's something wrong for sure. And SpeedCrunch?  I love that calculator so much.  And very few dependancies, so this is puzzeling.

In a word, HELP!


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

fossette said:


> I would guess that the *virtualbox-ose* package is missing. I installed *virtualbox-ose-nox11* but I couldn't find any executable in the /usr tree.


On FreeBSD, it's /usr/local. Search for the executable in /usr/local/bin.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2020)

Sometimes packages fail to build, for whatever reason. When that happens the package disappears from the repository.



			https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 27, 2020)

fossette said:


> pkg search virtualbox (-ose)
> pkg search vlc
> pkg search speedcrunch
> pkg search electrum



If you want them back you need to build from ports, or upgrade to FreeBSD 12.1. There will be no binary packages for them in 11.x anymore.

All of them have dependencies depending on net/qt5-network 5.15. Qt has dropped support for OpenSSL 1.0, it needs now 1.1.1. FreeBSD 11.4 has in base version 1.0.2u, if not updated to a higher version, but not 1.1.1. 12.1 has 1.1.1d in base.

From Revision 541318:

```
Update Qt5 to 5.15
....

* This version of Qt drops support for OpenSSL 1.0 -- this means that there
  won't be any binary packages for Qt5 provided by the FreeBSD package builders
  for FreeBSD 11.x anymore -- and the same for *all* the ports depending on
  net/qt5-network [3]. If you cannot upgrade to a more recent FreeBSD
  version (12.x, 13.x), you will need to build Qt5 from ports while switching
  to an SSL implementation from ports.

....
```

To build from ports set `DEFAULT_VERSIONS+= ssl=openssl`  ( or `libressl*` )  to /etc/make.conf and install security/openssl ( or security/libressl ).


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 27, 2020)

If the plan is to build from ports make sure to have the right ports tree. For quarterly packages 2020Q3 ports tree ( needs svnlite(1) ), for latest packages head ports tree ( portsnap(8) ).


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 27, 2020)

fossette said:


> I installed *virtualbox-ose-nox11* but I couldn't find any executable in the /usr tree.


Run `pkg info -l virtualbox-ose-nox11` ( pkg-info(8) ). That will list all files, with full path, installed by the package .


----------



## chrbr (Aug 27, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> If the plan is to build from ports make sure to have the right ports tree. For quarterly packages 2020Q3 ports tree ( needs svnlite(1) ), for latest packages head ports tree ( portsnap(8) ).


Using svnlite() for the latest packages works as well. The description is a little bit hidden in https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn.html

Dear fossette
These days I have installed FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE on a spare disk because print/hplip is not available under FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE. Everything worked well. No I have updated almost everything to FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE using `freebsd-update` which worked flawlessly. By the way, thank to the guys who have made that possible.


----------



## a6h (Aug 27, 2020)

fossette said:


> Just so I could have the latest version of Firefox, I upgraded my FreeBSD 11.2 to 11.4.


Version and patch level of installed and/or running kernel, plus installed userland is one thing, versions of installed application from FreeBSD ports and packages collection is another thing. You can update packages without updating FreeBSD kernel/userland. After minor version upgrades you don't need to reinstall applications. But after a major version upgrade, you have to update all packages and ports, using pkg(8), poudriere(8) or ports-mgmt/portmaster



fossette said:


> Some packages that I use dissapeared, yet, they seem to be in my port tree (that I don't use).


Are you on latest branch or quarterly? Does /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf exist in your machine? If it doesn't create one and override the default i.e. /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf by adding following line to /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"}
```

Then issue a update command: `pkg update -f`

Now check if those packages are available now? If they don't and you want to undo i.e. back to quarterly branch:
`rm /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf`
or Comment out added line in /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf

```
#FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest"}
```
or change that line to:

```
FreeBSD: { url: "pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/quarterly"}
```

Finally run: `pkg update -f`

[EDIT] if packages you are looking for, don't exist in any of these branches, best course of action: to wait! or building from port tree as explained by T-Daemon


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 27, 2020)

vigole said:


> Are you on latest branch or quarterly? Does /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf exist in your machine? If it doesn't create one and override the default i.e. /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf by adding following line to /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf





vigole said:


> [EDIT] if packages you are looking for, don't exist in any of these branches, best course of action: to wait!



*vigole*, in this case it doesn't matter if the package repository is quarterly or latest, also waiting won't help.

The catch is the packages missing have dependencies depending on net/qt5-network. Qt 5.15. requires OpenSSL 1.1.1, FreeBSD 11.4 and 11.3  have in base 1.0.2. The FreeBSD package builders for the quarterly and latest repositories, running in jails of the corresponding version and architecture, seeing OpenSSl 1.0.2 from jail base, won't build qt5-network and  all the ports depending on it will be skipped automatically from build, also the prime ports  depending on the skipped dependencies ( vlc, virtualbox-ose, etc. ).

The only way to have the mentioned packages back on 11.4 and 11.3 is to build them from ports.


----------



## a6h (Aug 27, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> The only way to have the packages back on 11.4 and 11.3 is to build them from ports.


Oh, I see, thanks. I didn't pay attention to 11.x. By the way, is it good idea to run on OpenSSL 1.0.2 ? I though it was a bad news (not sure.)

[EDIT] The only place I still have OpenSSL 1.0.2 installed is on a Windows machine OpenSSL 1_0_2u due to a problem with apache httpd. I'm not clear whether it's a good idea to have OpenSSL 1.0.2 installed on FreeBSD or not. Just wanted to be clear on subject. thanks.


----------



## fossette (Aug 27, 2020)

sysctl said:


> On FreeBSD, it's /usr/local. Search for the executable in /usr/local/bin.


I use *XFE*'s search feature, so your recommended paths were included.  LOL!!!



SirDice said:


> Sometimes packages fail to build, for whatever reason. When that happens the package disappears from the repository.
> 
> 
> 
> https://pkg-status.freebsd.org/


Previously, I would just visit the *pkg.FreeBSD.org* repository, and choose and pick, but the file listings are now hidden.   I'm not sure how this new status website works, but I'll check it again later.  Thanks!



T-Daemon said:


> If you want them back you need to build from ports


Been there, done that, never gonna do that!  The minute there's a slight change in an obscure deep library, EVERYTHING need to be re-downloaded and recompiled even if the version has NOT changed.  Why? Because the *_build* number changed. My computer is out of order for hours and days, plus, it steels many GBs out of my limited Internet connexion. Not Good At All !!! 

I initially thought that going from 11.2 to 11.4 would be less painfull than going from 11.2 to 12.2, but I was wrong.   Now I'll wait for my monthly GB allocation to be reset...



vigole said:


> Version and patch level of installed and/or running kernel, plus installed userland is one thing, versions of installed application from FreeBSD ports and packages collection is another thing. You can update packages without updating FreeBSD kernel/userland.


Not all the time.  At first, a *pkg* error message told me the 11.2 was dead, and after the upgrade to 11.4,  I got the second release number (or something similar) error message, same for Quarterly and Latest.  So, I forced uninstall *pkg* and reinstalled it (according to an old post about this specific error here. Thanks! ).  And after that, I was stuck with the vanished packages.

Thanks for the input, everyone!  I hope that everything will be fine when I'll be at 12.2.  It seems to be the case as *chrbr *demonstrates.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2020)

fossette said:


> I'm not sure how this new status website works, but I'll check it again later.


It's nothing new, it's basically a global status page of all the build clusters, repositories and runs. It's definitely a bit of a puzzle to work out how to find information. But you can find all build statuses, from every run, on every architecture. You can also find all the build logs (successful or failed) and the reasons why a package failed to build.


----------

